

Ask HN: How does Boulder compare to Silicon Valley? - monkeyboy

I'm moving to Boulder this summer. While I've really enjoyed spending time in Silicon Valley, I think the outdoors culture of Boulder will better suit me. But how does the startup culture of Boulder compare to that of Silicon Valley?
======
MaysonL
Check out Mark Suster's interviews with Brad Feld:

[http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/08/techzulu-
interview-w...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/08/techzulu-interview-
with-mark-suster.html)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agTpgSAmHiI&list=SL](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agTpgSAmHiI&list=SL)

